# Neon Genesis Evangelion



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei conoscere un pò il parere di qualcuno sul forum che ha visto questo anime. Classificato come il miglior anime della storia, a voi è piaciuto?

Superiore come psicologia a Death Note?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Completamente diverso, se ti è piaciuto DN non è detto che ti piacerà (anzi, secondo me no.). E' particolare, lento nella narrazione, e molto autoriale nello sviluppo.

Code geass invece è uguale a death note.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Gennaio 2016)

E' complesso ma non penso sia il più bell'anime della storia.

Trigun dal mio punto di vista è anni luce avanti.


----------



## koti (25 Gennaio 2016)

Evangelion ai più può risultare noioso data la trama confusionaria, una narrazione abbastanza lenta e un finale direi molto molto particolare (gli ultimi due episodi ).
Per me è bellissimo ma, al contrario di Death Note, non può essere apprezzato da chiunque.


----------



## Brain84 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Non il più bell'anime della storia ma sicuramente un cult e un punto di riferimento per gli amanti del genere. Uno dei primi manga che collezionai durante il mio periodo otaku


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2016)

Svacca di brutto nel finale... Chi è poi che l'ha classificato come il miglior anime della storia? Qualche demente. Preciso che a me è piaciuto anche (finale a parte). E' pieno di serie animate migliori.


----------



## cremone (27 Gennaio 2016)

Odio il finale della serie , End of Evangelion è molto meglio come finale ma anche molto pessimista


----------

